# lost my best friend



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Im sooo sad! I lost my beloved gsd BOGGS from bloat. Didnt know much about it till it happened. Im well educated on it now. Came home from work and he was dead. Im having a really hard time. Im a single mom and Im having trouble sleeping at night with windows open. You know all that stuff. No one to protect us!! Every stinking noise I hear Im up with a bat in my hands ready to act if necesary. I miss him so so so much. Not a day goes by that I dont think of him. I lost BOGGS on june 17. Im currently laid off of work so I contacted the same breeder and whatyaknow they had one male left. I drove a hour away with my son and dad and brought him home at six weeks. I still think that is to young. I got Boggs at 8 weeks. 2 weeks makes a huge difference. His name is Vader. I love him just as much as I love Boggs, except he is completley different. In so many ways. Vader had his second check up today 13 weeks. Yea I know I didnt wait very long after Boggs passed to rush out to get another dog. That was my way of greiving. Vader weighs 37 pds. I can only wish every day that Vader will turn out to be the exceptional dog that Boggs is. Mmmmmmmmmm I HOPE SO! By the way just found this website and I like it. AH I feel a little better now. TKS fellow gsd owners


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My gosh, I am so sorry. What a horrible thing to c. Yes, you got Vader a bit early, but you'll just have to do extra work, and sounds like you're so happy to have another GSD in your life that that's not too much to ask.







You've come to a good place, welcome aboard!

How about some photos?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My condolences regarding Bogg's sudden death. That happened to some friends of mine several years ago. The abruptness of a sudden death would leave me stunned.

Now -- Congrats on your new pup! I'm a person that needs a dog, too. I can't stand to have an empty (meaning dogfree) house.

About the age -- It's harder to house train a younger pup. That's one thing I've noticed. They just don't have the capacity to start that very well until they're about 8 weeks and seem to finish up at 12 - 14 weeks. You'll just basically have two weeks longer to wait on all development stages. 

Vader will be a wonderful dog. His "wonderful doggness" will probably be expressed a bit differently than Bogg's was. There will be similarities but there will be differences, too. 

Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so sorry on your loss!!
I would have done the same thing 
hopefully your new edition will be you joy 

lots of pics


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss. And I hope that Vader helps to fill the hole that Boggs left behind, not completely, but he is his own dog and you love him his own way. 

I once lost a dog suddenly and tragically. I went to the animal shelter 4 days later and adopted another dog. She ended up being my "heart" dog. I never understood why my first dog was taken away from me, and looking back, I don't clearly understand why I moved so quickly to get another dog. But I've learned that our hearts tell us what is right for us. The universe gives us the dogs we need when we need them. We simply need to listen and do what is best for us. 

I have do doubt that as much as you loved Boggs and are grieving him, Vader will be a wonderful companion and friend as well.









Good luck to you. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your decision to get another GSD is so nice.

This is a section form a post called "Lend Me a Pup."

I will lend you a GSD for awhile, but for all the joys this dog will bring, the risk of grief we will run. But for all the joys he will bring, he may die sooner then expected. 

When your faithful dog departs, we have anther GSD for you to love for all his life.

And yes, they are so very different.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose a best friend so suddenly. I lost my Smoke on Feb 1 very suddenly, and found that after having him for 10 years, I didn't know what to do with myself.

Enter Shadow. He came home at 10 weeks old on April 17. I know that he will never replace Smoke, but he is carving his own niche in our family, as I'm sure Vader is with you.

Welcome, and looking forward to lots of pics.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Please accept my sincere condolences in the death of Boggs.

It's clear from your post that you loved Boggs very much. The grieving process is different for everyone; I think that you must trust your own judgment and do what you sincerely believe is best.

Congratulations on finding Vader. He is his own dog; I'm sure that you and your family will give him a wonderful life.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Boggs. I'm sure losing him was a shock to you and your family. My condolences to eveyone.







Rest in Peace Boggs

It's such a personal decision when it's the right time to get another dog after losing one. I think that's why I always have more than one dog, so it's not as hard when I lose one, but it hurts anyway. Congratulations on getting Vader and I hope you find him as special to you and your family as Boggs was.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sorry to hear about Boggs! Hope Vadar fills the hole in your heart.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

this is a sad post with a happy ending.
i want to offer my sympathies for your loss. 
and say congrats on your new puppy.
tears all the way around.... sad and happy


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for thinking of us. It means alot to me.


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Kathy thank you for thinking of us. It really means alot to us. Yes Vader is filling the whole in our hearts


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you. It means alot to us. Your gsd,s are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello thank you. Yea I know I did the right thing. Thanks for taking the time to comment to me. It means alot


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Diane, your pup looks like Vader. You gotta love those crazy ears. It cracks me up every day. Thank you so much. It means alot to me that you took the time to comment. I feel silly saying this but Im not very computer savy> I dont know how to post pics. Would love help, if ya have the time to waste on me. Would love the whole site to see my beloved Boggs and my new bff Vader.


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time and commenting on what Im going through right now. Love the lend a pup. tks again!!!!!


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. It means the world to me. I really enjoy this site. Hope to learn how to post pics. Not to computer savy. Wish me luck


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you Dawn. You shep. is beautiful!!! It means alot to me that you and all these wonderful people took the time to comment on my blog. I felt much better after I did it. It means alot to me. Tks again. Would love to post pics ,but dunno how


----------



## gsgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi tks so much for taking the time to reply. It means alot to me. Yea It is different. They are completley different dogs. Vader will be loved alot. Im excited to share our life togther. Would live to share pics,but I dont know how to post. Not very comupter savy. I will see if I cant figure it out. Saw the thing to click on to show me but didnt understand. I gave u[p to easy. Will try though


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry, it is such a shock when your best friend goes so fast (my last dog Jed basically died over night on us). I know what it is like to be alone at night as my husband works shift work, I had from July 30th, 2007 till January 3, 2008 without a wonderful dog companion and only now I am starting to feel safe sleeping at night with Jesse who is now 9 months old - but I do sleep with a baton at the head of my bed and a baseball bat in the corner, and am defense trained.








Boggs








on Vader


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

I understand how you feel about Boggs. I had a beautiful male GS named Oafums. He got bloat and I did not know the symptoms. I did give him extra food that evening. I will always feel responsible for his passing. He died in my arms. I had my head on his chest and was crying because I knew he was about to leave me. Its been over 10 years now. Seems like 10 minutes ago. But...I think it is good that you got another GSD. Nothing will replace Boggs, and nothing will replace Vader. Just think of how lucky both of you are to be together. I'm sure Boggs would approve. One day, you will all be together again anyway. Best wishes to you and Vader.


----------

